# Mick n Pat outfit new outfit in the US



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Micknpat have contacted me and they at present are staying at Willow Lakes Nr Titusville.

Mick say's they fianally bout a 2005 Fleetwood Discovery 39S.










with new 2008 Jeep Liberty Ltd










Nice or what?


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm jealous John. Could park mine in the boot. 8O


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Now that is nice!! Give them our best wishes and congrats on lovely new purchase. Can't wait to see the inside!!


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> Now that is nice!! Give them our best wishes and congrats on lovely new purchase. Can't wait to see the inside!!


Is that the Jeep :wink:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

RR said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > Now that is nice!! Give them our best wishes and congrats on lovely new purchase. Can't wait to see the inside!!
> ...


What else :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: When you've seen one motorhome you've seen them all :lol: :lol:


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Very nice motorhome and good choice of toad (Jeep). Out of interest, what is the towing set-up used? One from the States presumably.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

So THAT's why they call them diesel pushers 8O And I thought the big one had its own engine.


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi RAH & fellow MHF's members,

I shall try and add a few more pictures as and when I can.

The tow bracket is Roadmaster Falcon 2 with the Brakemaster air operated brakes to the Jeep's foot brake pedal.

That model of the Jeep Liberty (now called the 2008 model) was only launched in July 2007 and caused us problems in obtaining a base plate to which the tow bracket is mounted.

Total cost of equipment & fitting by Camping World $3064.82


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Lovely looking coach Mick.. :wink: 
(can't find the green eyed monster smiley :lol: ) 

Good luck and safe travels, keep us posted on your US travels 

Jim


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

The Roadmaster and Brakemaster combination, especially with its porportional breaking, is a great set-up. Hitching and de-hitching will be a breeze. Good choice!

Happy travels and enjoy the "cheaper" fuel prices!


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Mick is having problems posting pictures so heres so more.


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Well done Mick 'n Pat, after all this time waiting - must be soooo exciting!

Looks a superb coach. Good luck with the importing.

Can we now hope for a change in your avatar?

Bruce


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi Bruce, 

Thanks for those kind comments, however news via UK jungle drums say men at DVLA not very happy   

Some prat he try and import RV well OVER 39 ft into UK now ALL imported RVs will be individually measured. 

There's always one :silly: isn't there?


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

WOW, that can't be! There are Revolutions being passed over here, I have read. Just don't show them a picture of your interior with the slides out. I bet your officials will start up a new rule about too much interior living space next (LOL)!

By the way, it' not us. We are 45' with a tag, but we don't intend to plant any roots around here, especially with the lack of inviting campground wardens we have run across (LOL).

Good luck, and please use that outside entertainment system as much as possible, since right now you would need a oil-coat and boots under an umbrella here! And I second the avatar request - I want to enjoy your a pint at the pubs without a concious!


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

kijana said:


> Well done Mick 'n Pat, after all this time waiting - must be soooo exciting!
> 
> Can we now hope for a change in your avatar?
> 
> Bruce


Change my avatar???? No way that's ME dancing at finding such a bargain :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

congratulatons!

fabulous!!!!

des


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Keep posting updates on your travels in the USA! We are very interested in your experiences.

As your "opposites" touring your country, we can say we have been having a great time and have found the Caravan Club campsite hosts very welcoming on our first campground stay - Birmingham.

Very nicely maintained site, quite, clean, friendly (very) and enjoyable. Only the weather (and Diesel price) is unlike what we are used to in Florida.

So log-on and let us know how it's going with that nice motorhome and toad!

Robert, Dian and Precious


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Robert, Dian & Precious, 

May I first comment on our findings of your fellow country men out here. 

We are both overwhelmed at the kindness, generosity and friendliness of ALL we have come across so far, hope that you can say the same? 

Diesel price at the moment is between $3.00 and $3.50 per gallon petrol or gas is $2.99 per gallon......those are US gallons buy the way. 

Weather is sun every day  only kidding 8) 8) 

We hoped to watch the shuttle launch from the site to-day but it has now been cancelled until next year


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Mick and Pat! Rub it in, sunny every day  Stay over there until spring as to miss the rain and wind here. Boy has it been windy lately.

We have met some very nice people while in your country and were particularly delighted by the warm welcome we received at the Caravan Club site near Birmingham. There are a few other American RV's on site too.

Our recommendation is a stay at Top Sail State Park, site 112. Rent a bike and coast down to the beach (or be lazy like us most of the time and take the park train down). Either way, an enjoyable stay. Too bad about the shuttle launch -- it is hit and miss most of the time though.

Products we like at Camping World:

- The collapsible aluminium ladder
- The long and wide patio rug
- Gravity loungers

Note: Fill up the tank and stock your bays with products. Then lock them. No one asks or cares, so it seems, despite the notices.

Place everything of value under the bed storage and then screw it down with dark wood screws. Safest place then!

All the best in your travels!


----------

